# CRUTIAL!!!! taskbar missing, trojan, flashing



## kinpuppet (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, so this has happened to me before but it fixed itself , but now it wont fix itself, 

My taskbar is missing, and all I see is the cursor, and the background, 
i can only open things with the ctrl+alt+delete

and if I type in "explorer" in the new task (run)
it comes up and then flashes, like 
goes away then comes back then goes away again so I dont know what to do ......ive done a scan but it didnt do anything, i believe its with a trojan......but im not sure....so can anyone help , another person wrote something like this , but i couldnt find anyhelp on waht to do ....so please and thank you 
oh im working on 
windows XP 

if you need any other info notify me on here or my FA account

kinpuppet

thank you


----------



## net-cat (Sep 10, 2008)

ComboFix
SmitfraudFix
VundoFix

In Safe Mode with Command Prompt, in your user account, run the following commands. (cmd.exe from a Run dialog)

```
del /s/q/f "%TEMP%"
del /s/q/f "%TMP%"
del /s/q/f "%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temp"
del /s/q/f "%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files"
del /s/q/f "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temp"
del /s/q/f "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files"
del /s/q/f C:\TEMP
del /s/q/f "%SYSTEMDRIVE%\TEMP"
del /s/q/f "%WINDIR%\TEMP"
del /s/q/f "%WINDIR%\system32\TEMP"
del /s/q/f "%WINDIR%\Prefetch"
```
There are other places they hide, but those are the ones you can indiscriminately wipe safely. Enter those commands at your own risk. And for fuck's sake don't typo them.

Remove and reinstall your anti-virus software.


... in that order.


----------



## kinpuppet (Sep 10, 2008)

net-cat said:


> ComboFix
> SmitfraudFix
> VundoFix
> 
> ...


so can you please explain every step in order, im really slow when it comes to codes and things like that.....sorry


----------



## Runefox (Sep 10, 2008)

del /s/q/f "%TEMP%"
del /s/q/f "%TMP%"
del /s/q/f "%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temp"
del /s/q/f "%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files"
del /s/q/f "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temp"
del /s/q/f "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files"
del /s/q/f C:\TEMP
del /s/q/f "%SYSTEMDRIVE%\TEMP"
del /s/q/f "%WINDIR%\TEMP"
del /s/q/f "%WINDIR%\system32\TEMP"
del /s/q/f "%WINDIR%\Prefetch"

-->All of these are clearing out temporary folders. Simply type them one by one into a command prompt and it should work.

Once you're done, you should also run the command "sfc /scannow". This will refresh any Windows files that have been corrupted over time.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 11, 2008)

Runefox said:


> -->All of these are clearing out temporary folders. Simply type them one by one into a command prompt and it should work.



If he could open up Notepad, paste them, and save as a .bat file, he could run em all at once.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay. Download and run the first three programs.

For the block of commands, start your computer in Safe Mode with Command Prompt in order to run them.

And yeah. Forgot about "SFC /SCANNOW". Run that from a command prompt too.

As for the anti-virus software, what do you have?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 11, 2008)

If it's Norton or McAfee, I'd recommend downloading the removal tool for those programs (since they obviously didn't do much to begin with) and try something like AVG or Avast.


----------



## kinpuppet (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok thanks all so much but i found out the best slution is to make another user and transfer all files to that on ethen delte the comtaminated on ethen runa virus scan =3


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2008)

That does work, too, but I still recommend doing an sfc /scannow just to be sure it didn't corrupt any Windows files.

I also recommend that if you have Norton of McAfee, remove them completely and install something like AVG, Avira or Avast. If you absolutely, positively have to pay for an antivirus, go for Kaspersky, NOD32, or AVG Internet Security. Trust me, they're light years ahead of those other two.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 14, 2008)

Runefox has the right idea, exactly what I use is AVG, also spybot for random checks every now and then.


----------



## allrighht (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the same problem. Bunch of svchost.. Taskbar missing,random shutdowns. I used the commands to delete the temp files but i still have the problem. Iwill try to create another user and see if it will help. I have been struggling with this trojan.. virus for 2 weeks now..Its infected all my 3 pcs




net-cat said:


> ComboFix
> SmitfraudFix
> VundoFix
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 4, 2008)

argh
viruses
gahh

all i can say is be thankful you didn't get a rouge program virus
the last one i got was a rouge spyware program and boy was it a pain in the royal rear.

it targeted all the programs in my program folder and changed all the .exe to a extensionless file
after i figured that out had no choice but to re-install after performing a total wipe of my HD
total wipe as in a NSA type security erasure where i hit the HD with random data like 15 times to ensure absolute erasure.
heheheheheh

i even went as far as destroying my zero sector of my HD
fresh clean install of OS made things nice and happy.

luckily i backed everything up before it.
lol

all i can say is simple
even if your internet connection is behind a router based firewall. always ensure you have a software based firewall aswell as to ensure greater protection from people injecting you with unknown shit.

that and always have avg or as the others said Avast

and also
get rid of anything that is labeled Norton.
Norton anything is practically a program nightmare


----------

